# did you get funding for IVF for a 2nd child



## elvie

Hi guys 
Just a quick question to help out with the article as mentioned below in my request for a case study.

Can you post on here and let me know whether you got NHS funding for IVF even if you already have a child with your existing partner. I get the impression it is a postcode lottery but then maybe nobody gets funding at all for IVF if they already have a child? 

Thanks so much 
Elvie
x


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Elvie,

We don't get NHS funding for (in our case) a third child from Swindon and Marlborough Healthcare Trust. With our previous cycle, we weren't with this PCT but we self-funded because of the 5 year long NHS waiting list.

Jules


----------



## Cloud9

Hello Elvie

We automatically went private (including a private Dr) as we wanted to have control and more speed.  I have no confidence in NHS for anything I am afraid.

I did enquire recently regarding our PCT policy - no funding if already have a child and in any case cut off is 37 (I am 40) with an 18 months waiting list.!!!

We have our first appointment with Lister tomorrow ie Wed. I must go and get some beauty sleep so I look as young and healthy as I can for when I am put under the spot light.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi

i know a local hospital to me give you nhs ivf if you and your current partner dont have a child together however you both can have children from previous relationships.

if you and your partner do have a child together i know they will give you nhs iui (medicated and natural) 

hope this helps

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Northern Sky

We are ineligible for any NHS funding because I have a child from a previous relationship, although DH has no children of his own.  It does seem unfair, but what can you do?  There's no room for negotiation - those are the criteria, and that's that.

I'm too ancient to be eligible now, anyway.


----------



## Harps

Hi
We were told no funding if you have a child already, from Hertsmere PCT
Good luck with the article
Harps


----------



## elvie

hi

thanks all of you for replying.  I looked into this further today and it seems that no one anywhere gets funding if you already have a child together as a couple. If one of you has a child from a previous relationship it just varies by area but it tends to make a difference if they live with you - in which case you are unlikely to get funding. 

but as someone said most people wit secondary IF aren't going to want to sit on a waiting list for however many years as by the time one seeks help for secondary people tend to be a bit older. 

Good luck to you all with your treatment


----------



## Shells

Hi there

About to embark on IVF ourselves. 1st child conceived naturally. ttc 2 years no luck. Apparently the law changed in April 1995 which says NHS trusts should provide 1-2 attempts at IVF per couple irrespective of whether they have any children. I have looked in to this and unfortunately it looks like 'should' is the operative word. In reality it is a postcode lottery. A proffessor I have spoken to said it is worth asking the clinic you have chosen whether you could purchase drugs though your own NHS doctor to save money.

Unfortunately NHS waiting lists can be very long and often success rates quite low. We are saving and going ahead ourselves as waiting longer obviously has an impact if you are older (I feel past it at 36!)

Hope this helps

Good luck

Love Shells


----------



## Harps

Unfortunately our GP won't pay for the drugs either, which I thought was a good compromise!!  But, she said the drugs sit with the Hospital and not the GPs and so she can't.  You'd think they might provide a prescription wouldn't you?

Harps
x


----------



## elvie

hi all
I had primary if but didn't get funding for drugs either - bummer isn't it the way some gps do and others don't.

I didn't go nhs for IVF due to the waits and lack of choice but we were lucky to  be able to afford it.  Thanks all for your help.

Elvie


----------



## Linda

We have a 7 year old daughter who's healthy, and a son who died at 8 months old due to a genetic imbalance. We were approved by the PCT straight away for PGD IVF Funding. Same partner all along.


----------



## struthie

I was hoping to get them to pay for the drugs and we would pay for the rest but thats a no go too!
So annoying - south Bucks PCT 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## joxxii

Hi
I had secondary if, with a teenage dd from prev marriage, dh has no other kids, we went private. We asked our incredibly unhelpful gp to prescribe the drugs for our ivf, but he refused. He said nobody got drugs funded whether they were nhs or private. I wrote to him, my PCT and my MP asking for clarification of the rules, but got none, from anyone. Basically, the practice manager and lead gp can say what they want. I then got the name of another gp in a different practice who had prescribed the drugs for multiple cycles for a friend of a friend, so I changed gp! As it turned out, I didn't ever get to ask my new gp if she would prescribe them, as I got my bfp on the day of my appointment with her. But I think she would have, and it would have potentially saved me many £100s.
Jo x


----------



## lauraj78

Hi my gp has told me that if  i do need to have ivf that i would haveto fund it ourselves, he also told me that the maximum time i can have the drug clomid is 2 6 months worth but reading on this site people ave had more than that so I think it is a postcode lottery


Laura


----------



## evertonfc

we will receive funding for a second child .we are having icsi don't know if that will make any difference,don't think it should as we were told by our hospital that icsi is more expensive,again don't know if that the same every where we are in liverpool womens hospital


----------



## Kinger

Hiya,

I tried to get funding for our first attempt but the Hampshire PCT said no! I couldn't even get any funding for any of the drugs either. When the PCT finally wrote to my doctor the criteria was almost impossible to meet.  It's a shame really that there is only one NHS but depending on where you live depends on how much funding is available.

I was fairly lucky as our parents contributed to both our treatments and we were lucky enough to become successful on our 2nd attempt.

Good luck with your research
Debbie


----------



## seree

Hi elvie,
No nhs here for us in south east eng, dh has 3 kids i have none. seems bit unfair that its so regimented specialy as we have no way to pay private


----------



## elvie

hi

Just in case anyone is wondering, I contacted NICE and apparently there are guidelines but no fixed rules.  The guidelines mean it is very very unlikely anyone with a living child who resides with them will get funding.

Thanks all for your help and good luck for your treatment.

Elvie


----------



## Sassybird

I've just been told that dh and I can't get help on the nhs because I've got a daughter from a previous relationship. I was heartbroken to hear this as I know theres no way that we can afford that amount of money. The hospital said that after clomid the nhs help stops there. I'm so disappointed in this news.


----------



## emilycaitlin

It's so annoying!  Why can people not understand what secondary IF is like?

I really hope you can manage to save or something to get the money together so you can have your baby, will be thinking of you xx


----------

